

Github is Down - goronbjorn
https://status.github.com/messages#down

======
jschmitz28
Beware! It went down while I was making a gist. After trying to save the gist,
this happened:

[http://i.imgur.com/LcKgzGE.png](http://i.imgur.com/LcKgzGE.png)

Edit: already got fixed from support

------
gabemart
Is there a reason that, when using the Windows github client, you have to open
the shell in order to get error messages? It would be very convenient if the
client could display them natively.

------
__derek__
I love that I can get no response from GitHub.com, head over to HN, and find
an eight-minute-old post confirming that it's down and linking to GitHub's
status page. Cheers!

~~~
elwell
Or the older one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7382272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7382272)

------
elwell
Only some repos down for me.

------
bjerun
Ist was stable for a long time now.

------
ultimatedelman
I guess there's another reason...

[http://xkcd.com/303/](http://xkcd.com/303/)

